# Dennerle Eckfilter nano filter modification



## cyhiemstra (25 Jun 2013)

Dear all,

Ive been posting in the planted discussions as I try and get my planted tank into a healthy and stable state before adding any fish: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/browning-plants-what-am-i-doing-wrong.28057/

My tank has Eleocharis Acicularis, Myriophyllum Grossense and HC, which Im intending to allow to cover all the of gravel all around the tank (been going ok so far bar the issues with algae which have since been resolved).

In my new regime im considering the upgrade of filter, and I wonder if anyone has any experience on Dennerle's nanofilter here. Currently its a sheet of floss wrapped around a tube and a little triangle cutout of foam at the bottom. The intake is at the bottom through the foam with a secondary allowance of water to suck through the floss, through the foam and into a tube before being expelled back into the tank. http://crusta.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/filter_innen.jpg

Im keen to make sure that my filter offers a good support system for my tank, specifically with enough of the right kind of filter media (concerning lack of foam/ceramic at the moment). There are some upgrade options for the nano filter and im wondering if I should consider them. I am aware that there is a lot of bacteria in my gravel/HC and that the bed and high level of planting is fruitful as well.

These are the extension packs, mainly 2 addon compartments:
-"Nano Filtermodul" to replace the inside of the filter (the filter bit) (image here)
-"Nano FIlter Extension" to tack on the outside as an additional (image here) (and here)
-replacement foam to fill main filter compartment (home made although can be found)

Now id expect my ideal setup (canister style) to be foam > ceramic tubes > floss. I cant quite figure out how this would work with this filter. my options seem to be this:
-External ceramic compartment > current floss>tiny foam (combo)
-External ceramic compartment > replace all floss with foam
-External ceramic compartment > Internal ceramic compartments

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Ive tried to explain it in a way that one doesnt need specific knowledge of my filter to help!

Also worth noting my concern is ill lose the floss in most options!

Many thanks


----------



## Yo-han (25 Jun 2013)

Maybe removing the whole inner module and filling it with ceramics might be an option. Perhaps add some floss on top if you like (not sure whether this is possible without getting into the pump, so check first!)


----------



## BigTom (25 Jun 2013)

With mine I just replace the floss now and again with some cut from a bit sheet of cheap pond filter floss I bought on ebay. Seems to do the trick. Not sure its worth spending money on fancy bits and bobs. Or as Yo-han suggests, just remove the cartridge and put some ceramic or glass media in.


----------



## cyhiemstra (25 Jun 2013)

Should I not be so worried about having enough of a base for bacteria to breed on?  Im slightly concerned ive got what will hopefully be a heavily planted tank but not using a heavy grade filter?


----------



## Yo-han (25 Jun 2013)

Very different opinions about this. A heavily planted tank has 3 filters, the filter itself, the substrate and your plants. Facts is, you can get away with just a circulation pump and no filter. Your substrate and your plants do one heck of a job for filtering. Personally I prefer a good biofilter as backup for when you disturb the substrate for example.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2013)

Hi all,


BigTom said:


> Or as Yo-han suggests, just remove the cartridge and put some ceramic or glass media in.


Throw away the floss and use all foam, or foam & sintered glass/ceramic rings.

cheers Darrel


----------

